# Starter Kit!



## mustard (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys, got my silvia delivered from hasbean yesterday. Here she is with my Iberital MC2;










Much better than my exploding Cubika!!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks great! My Iberital is on the way and I'm hoping to add miss Silvia in a couple of months 

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

A good set up there.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Same kit as me bur I have doserless MC2, have fun


----------



## mustard (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, i'm really enjoying it so far!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pic

How are you finding the dosing with the chamber?


----------



## mustard (Jul 7, 2010)

Not bad, I really considered the doserless but heard reports that having a doser was somewhat less prone to mess. I'm going to need to get a little cleaning brush to sweep out the funnel into the dosing chamber.

I'd also prefer it if the portafilter holder on the grinder actually held the portafilter in place for when i'm whacking the dosing lever!


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi and well done for doing your research, looks great.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A nice setup. Don't keep those beans in the grinder hopper too long


----------

